# Tell me what you think :) Id love to hear all what u think good or bad.



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Beautiful horse, I think that if you keep continuing her training, you can go far with her! It's hard to judge from the pictures, but she looks like she has pretty correct conformation, although there's something a little off about her front hocks, I just can't put my finger on it....might just be me!

It's hard to say too much without actually meeting her or at least seeing a video, but from what I can see and what you've said about her, I'd probably pay somewhere around $7000 for her, possibly more.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you, yes I will for sure be continuing her training and riding her and showing her alot this springa nd summer and into the fall and winter of 2010 I dont leave for school till spring of '11 so she will have alot more under her belt by then as well. Thanks again!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Bumping! Please share what u think and what u think she is worth! Bump bump bump


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I cant fault your position at all! and your horse looks lovely too, you could really do something with her, dressage especially, eventing maybe if she jumps


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

she is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice arena by the way lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

She's very nice, but not outstanding. I would take her as a good solid all rounder. She has a very typical TB conformation, she'd be able to jump a bit, dressage a bit etc. If she's as quiet as you say, a very good PC mount. In Aus she would go for maybe AU$2000, TB's are a dime a dozen here.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

I loove how she moves. She looks very fluid. If i had the money i would pay (considering how i like her) around 5,500 to 6,000. Im in love  Seems to be a great all a rounder


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

The top photo is lovely. 

I have a couple of minor quibbles. I would try to drop your stirrup a hole or two and really stretch your leg down and around her. You're riding at a good all purpose length, but as you start working more in a full seat, you may find that a longer stirrup may help. 

Shorten your reins so your hand is in front of the wither when not actively giving an aid, and put more bend and weight in your elbow. Pay attention to the straight line between elbow and bit; in the photo your hand has dropped slightly. The position and contact you have in this photo sacrificing effectiveness for softness. Now that your mare is accepting contact and working correctly; you can ask her to work into a firm feel.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone!
Maura- Thank you, I have been playing around with my sturrups, as I havea bad knee injury so it cramps up if I have the sturrup much longer, Im trying to work it slowly further down. But I do agree that the length can be longer to help me sit deeper in the saddle and help her. For my arms, well thats when I feel all over the place with her I feel when I shorten my rains she doenst like it and tends to throw tantrums, and will flat out stop somtimes and throw a fit. but it has been getting better rently. My trainer does have to nag nag nag on me in lessons about that! haha Itsa work in progress, but I am working slowly on it as she is so young. But I really want to thank you for your honesty.
I will have more pics here soon. I hope to somehow manange a video or tow someoday on here as well! THANK YOU EVERYONE

Feel free to keep tellin me what you think!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't have time to list a long reply right now, but it would be beneficial to see a square standing photo of her on even, firm ground. The thing that really stands out to me are extremely long, weak front pasterns, possibly hind as well.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

> when I shorten my rains she doenst like it and tends to throw tantrums


I can easily believe she's a sensitive type that requires a lot of tact to ride. And that she can throw a tantrum!

However, that photo clearly shows she's capable of working correctly. Make sure you're training her to accept as much contact as you need for this level, not that she's training you as to how much contact she'll accept!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

sadly I dont have one, right now all i have is her in blankets but I can see what I have, if its one witha blanket well youv seen her bodey the rest of the pics I posted on here.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Maura- Yes I am trying to do just that just not all of suddent grab the rains from her, she is starting to strech down into the conatc more and really use her back and hind end, in the first picture I posted, it felt like we were floating!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I actuly found 2 pretty good pics. These are from January '10 so she has grown in the past 2 months. In one of them she is leaning forward so it kinda looks like she is over at the knee, but sheisnt. I know that she has long pasterns, my trainer pointed that out to me, but she is also growing into them. LOL But hope these 2 pics help, she looks all shaggy and gross but oh well.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

horsegirlmaddy said:


> there's something a little off about her front hocks, I just can't put my finger on it....might just be me!



Wha? Huh? Horses don't have front hocks! =p

She's a lovely mare and looks very willing. I don't know enough about conformation to give a good critique but I do hope you find the right situation for her and yourself financially!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Low under slung heels (especailly her front) usually leads to navicular.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

First off, the first picture is beautiful. My only comment is she looks a touch heavy on the forehand, and I'd suggest the same thing Maura suggested; shorten your reins and get your hands out of your pocket. Your reins can be shorter without changing the amount of contact.

And in the picture of her in the crossties, she looks a very large amount of bow-legged... I doubt that's the correct term. But she looks like a person does when they have just gotten done riding for the first time and it was a several hour ride.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

She isnt bowlegged, its very bad lighting in that barn. No worries she has straight legs. Good strong straight legs.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous horse! Her hfront ooves are a little far forward in comparison with her legs.....I think that's what horsegirlmaddy was saying. I'm not sure about pricing as I don't know how much lease is these days


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just as I suspected... very long, weak pasterns... front worse than back. Please be very careful about her work, and use leg wraps and protection to prevent any strain injuries (i.e. suspensory injuries.) Horses with long pasterns, an underslung heel, and long toes are more prone to those types of injuries. If you ever plan on jumping her, please keep this in mind. 
Other than that.. her neck is a little steep, and the angle doesn't match those of the front pasterns (ideally the angles should match.) She's got a relatively short back, and her wither ties in quite far back, which I prefer. She's a tad sickle-hocked.


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

horsegirlmaddy said:


> Beautiful horse, I think that if you keep continuing her training, you can go far with her! It's hard to judge from the pictures, but she looks like she has pretty correct conformation, although there's something a little off about her front hocks, I just can't put my finger on it....might just be me!
> 
> It's hard to say too much without actually meeting her or at least seeing a video, but from what I can see and what you've said about her, I'd probably pay somewhere around $7000 for her, possibly more.


Lol her front hocks?????

Anyways, I think that her front legs look alittle far apart but other then that she is very pretty!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Considering her age, height, conformation, and training, unfortunately I can't see you getting too terribly much for her. 
I had an unraced TB mare that had great conformation, only stood a hair under 16hh, was trained solid Medium level dressage with some "upper" movements down pat (i.e. tempis, canter halfpass, started on pirouettes), jumped up to 4' courses, would pack around a kid no problem, trail rode, won just about anything you put her in... it took me a good half a year to sell her, and ended up dropping my asking price substantially.

The mare in the OP I unfortunately don't see selling for more than a few thousand. She looks like a really nice mover, but I would advertise her as a flatting horse only with those pasterns, and her height isn't terribly desirable in the English disciplines -- which is too bad, she's a really pretty mare. 
Good luck with your decision, OP, that's got to be tough


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

TheCowgirlRanda said:


> Lol her front hocks?????


Let's keep in mind there was a time in each of our riding careers where we didn't even know how to halter a horse


----------



## equinesalways (Jan 5, 2010)

Very good! Take care than when you ask for flexion you do not pop the shoulder and displace the hindquarters. Square your shoulders up, don't dump too much weight to the inside, and ride straight.

And yes, as sad as it is, TB prospects are a dime a dozen no matter how nice. The only way to make money on a TB is to sell it before it's 8 or 9 with a winning show record. It's a shame, really!


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

About the front pasterns, I completely agree that they can lead to suspensory problems if not properly cared for. However, I have a OTTB that has back pasterns worse than your mare's front. I purchased her knowing this, when she was 7 years old (now 21) and successfully competed up to 4'6 jumpers without her EVER going lame on me and did very well. But proper warm-ups and arena footing and proper maintainence are key. There is always a chance for injury unfortunately for this conformational fault. I also think mt TB's slender TB frame helped (no ribs showing but fine thin build). If she had bulked up she would've been lame years ago. Wrap those legs!


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey i didnt read the other replies so sorry if i repeat anything.
No idea about value (im on other side of the world though i would say about 3k NZD) But one thing i notice in a couple of the ridden pics is that she is tilting her head. Also your hands seem to be a bit wide, bring them slightly closer together in line with the sides of the bit =D


----------

